# Dossier protégés après transfert



## Red Apple (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 

J'ai fait l'acquisition du nouveau iMac. J'ai transféré toutes les informations de mon ancien mac à mon nouveau. Pas de souci, transfert nickel, vive firewire !

Seulement voilà, les informations sont bien arrivés sur le nouveau iMac (dans le finder tous les dossiers sont là) mais sont tous protégés . Ainsi, l'icône rouge "protégé" apparaît sur les dossiers et un message apparaît quand on clique "Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations d'accès requises. Seulement, il n'y a aucun mot de passe à taper, l'accès est réellement impossible ! 

Besoin d'aide ! 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (19 Mai 2008)

Ferme ta session et ouvre la session que tu viens d'importer avec ton ancien mot de passe.


----------



## Red Apple (19 Mai 2008)

Ben en fait c'est tout le disque dur que j'ai transféré. Et toutes les sessions apparaissent dans le finder du nouvel ordi mais sous une même session et leurs contenus sont protégés. Y a pas d'histoires de sessions là-dedans.


----------



## Invité (19 Mai 2008)

T'as fait un clone ou t'as simplement copié ton disque (glissé/déposé) ?


----------



## reorx76 (19 Mai 2008)

tu ouvre un terminal et :

chown <ton nom d'utilisateur actuel>: -R */*/*/*/*/*/*/*< autant de fois que tu a de répertoire en profondeur>

Sinon 

sudo chown <ton nom d'utilisateur actuel>: -R */*/*/*/*/*/*/*< autant de fois que tu a de répertoires en profondeur>

Çà changera le propriétaire de tout tes fichiers et répertoires (d'ou le -R) sur toutes l'arborescence concernée par les wildcard (les */* .. )


il te demandera le mot de passe administrateur de ton PC (ton mot de passe quoi ! )

Enjoy


----------

